# job offer - for doctor MD internist



## ravi_kumar (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi
My friend got the offer in sharjah, for the post of MD internist, having 5 years of experience.

offer is got is 30,000 and no other benfits. can anyone advice regarding the offer, as i do not have any idea of cost of living there




Thanks in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For a westerner, I would say that is complete crap. Western nurses tend to get in the 10k range, and have accomodations and transportation provided. So in the range of 16 to 18k, and they are NURSES! I dont know any doctors, sorry. 

But if that is a step up to them, is depending where they are now, what salary they are on currently.


----------

